# Any info on Hitachi cordless drills?



## nailerman (Apr 8, 2008)

Hitachi does have a nice 18v cordless drill. I have read a lot of good reviews on the 18v lithium ion batteries. :thumbup:

Burkk


----------



## mmtool (Aug 21, 2008)

*Hitachi Cordless Drill*

It is really hard to go wrong with Hitachi. Hitachi has one of the best lithium battery out there. They are known for their batteries and electronics. We would recommend the KC18DFL. This is the 1.5 amp two pack (includes the Hitachi Cordless Drill and Impact Driver, 2 batteries, carrying case, and charger). It will run in the low $200.00 range for the 18V. 
We also recommend the Hitachi KC18DCL. This has a little longer life, 3 amp lithium battery, and a heavier built tool. It also includes the hammering action and will run in the low $300's.
Most of the electricians buy the lighter option, KC18DFL.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Personally never ordered anything from the site, but if you havnt been there you might want to check out...
http://www.reconditionedsales.com/18-Volt___c350.aspx


----------

